# Destiny 2: Frage zum leveln



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht spielt ja doch schon jemand Destiny 2 oder hat Erfahrung aus Teil 1.

Ich habe momentan ein Powerlevel/Lichtlevel (kA wie das heißt) von 266. Ich weis das Max ist 305.
Nur komme ich nicht mehr wirklich weiter.
Die blauen Items sind fast alle auf Lvl 260, und selbst die lila Engramme beschehren mir immer etwas zwischen 260-265, ganz selten mal etwas darüber.

Wie komme ich nun also an besseren Loot?
Es gäbe da zwar die Dämmerungsstikes und Raids, aber als Solospieler kommt das für mich nicht in Frage.
Somit bleiben mir nur die normalen Strikes, public Events, Meilensteine usw.


----------



## hazelol (9. Oktober 2017)

also du hast jetzt mehrere möglichkeiten. wie du bereits festgestellt hast, tut sich item technisch bei dir aktuell weniger. 
du kannst natürlich weiter grinden und fleißig marken einlösen und engramme entschlüsseln und darauf hoffen, dass du ein 265 item mit Mod bekommst, welches dann ein Powerlevel von 270 hat. 
Das dauert allerdings relativ lange und bis du jeden Slot damit ausgerüstet hast kann es ewig dauern. 

Dein ziel ist es Powerlevel 280 zu erreichen. sobald dies geschafft ist, kannst du dir selbst die legendären mods bei Banshee 44 kaufen jede Mod erhöht das item um 5 power.

Jetzt in deiner Situation kannst du eigentlich nur eins tun. Mache alle Meilensteine die mächtige ausrüstung gewähren, am besten heute, weil morgen werden die resetet und du kannst die direkt wieder machen. 

Ebenfalls kannst du die blauen kronen quests machen, dort erhältst du exotische waffen, die einen deutlichen power boost geben. Mein tipp fange mit der auf nessus an. 

Letzte möglichkeit, fange einen neuen charakter an level diesen hoch , du kannst die ausrüstung untereinander tauschen. wenn es verschiedene klassen sind funktioniert dies nur bei den waffen. 

komischerweise ist bei mir der neuste charakter am besten ausgerüstet.

Mein Warlock (first char) hat 291 Power ( ist seit 2 Wochen auf Level 20)
Mein Titan ( second char) hat 296 Power ( ist seit 1 Woche auf Level 20) 
Mein Hunter ( third char) hat 300 Power (ist seit Samstag auf Level 20) 

Gibt es einen grund wieso du dämmerungsstrikes ausschließt ( Solo Spieler). Oder bist du genau wie ich PC MasterRace Spieler und kennst einfach kaum/keine Leute die online auf Konsole Destiny 2 spielen.

Falls das der Fall ist hast du hier erstmal meine PSN ID: slixmeister

und hier kann man schnell Leute finden, die für Dämmerung Raid oder Trials spieler suchen. 

Destiny 2 Stats, Leaderboards, Streams and more! - Destiny Tracker


hoffe das hilft dir erstmal weiter. 

gruß


----------



## Rizzard (9. Oktober 2017)

Ok danke schon mal. Werd das mal weitest gehend umsetzen. Gerade die "Blaue Krone" Aufträge müsste ich noch einige haben.

Was aber anfangs auch ungewohnt war ist, das die Gegner welche einfach in den Gebieten rum stehen oder bei Events anzutreffen sind, scheinbar permanent mit skalieren.
Es ist nämlich völlig egal ob ich ein Level von 120 oder 260 habe, man macht gefühlt immer den gleichen Schaden.


----------



## hazelol (9. Oktober 2017)

ja die gegner skalieren, zum glück wäre sonst recht langweilig wenn man alles one shottet. 

mach aber immer nur eine kronen quest, nicht alle hintereinander weg. du bekommst nur waffen für den kinetikslot und wenn du jetzt mit der sturm questline anfängst und am ende sturm mit power level 285 bekommst hast du vll ein overall power level von 270 oder so. wenn du danach sofort die mida questline machst bekommst du ne mida mit 290 für den selben slot also nur 5 power upgrade, was dich dann nicht mehr weiter bringt, lieber danach erstmal neue sachen farmen du solltest das blaue gegenstände mit 268 power finden können nachdem du die erste kronen quest fertig hast.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Oktober 2017)

Wonach richten sich die lila Engramme?
Ich hab zwar 2-3 Items zwischen 268 und 275, doch lila Engramme die ich durch Abgabe von Tokens erhalte sind nachwievor mit 265 angegeben.


----------



## hazelol (11. Oktober 2017)

normale lila engramme müssten ab power 265 immer 7 power level unter deinem power level sein. sprich wenn du 272 power hast droppen lila engramme mit 265 power.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Oktober 2017)

Das würde bedeuten lila Engramme sind permanent schlechter?
Wozu bekomm ich die dann?


----------



## iRcK91 (23. Oktober 2017)

Mal als kleinen Tipp .. Lade dir die Destiny App. Darüber findest du Mitspieler. Anders schaffst du ja sonst nie die Raids etc.


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2017)

Ja nicht schlimm. Ich muss die Raids oder die Dämmerungsstrikes auch nicht unbedingt spielen.
Wie gesagt bin eher der Solospieler.

Ich bin jetzt Lvl 273, habe alle Aufträge erfüllt (bis auf paar rote Abenteuermissionen), und spiele hin und wieder noch Just 4 fun ein paar öffentliche Events (gerade wenn neue Meilensteine kommen).
Das da jetzt kaum noch aufgelevelt wird, damit hab ich mich abgefunden.

PS: Schade das man nicht mehrere Exotics tragen darf.^^


----------



## rhalin (23. Oktober 2017)

Eigentlich reicht es jetzt einmal die Woche einzuloggen wenn die Meilensteine resetet werden. 
Denn dann gibts wieder Mächtige Ausrüstung als Belohnung die dann über deinem Lichtlevel liegt. 
Clan würde ich mir trotzdem suchen auch wenn du viel solo machst, dann kannst du dir noch ein paar Engramme abholen wenn Clanmitglieder bestimmte Sachen abschließen auch wenn du nicht dabei warst.


----------



## iRcK91 (24. Oktober 2017)

Aber du kriegst die richtig fetten items beim Hardmode vom RAID


----------



## Nosi (25. Oktober 2017)

ich hab irgendwie noch nicht wirklich so denn überblick mit den Belohnungen.

wie ist das beim leveln während der Story. kann man da an Tokens, Dämmerlicht Bruchstücken und glimmer (oder was man sonst noch so kriegt)  alles auf den kopf hauen oder spart man sich da besser was für später?


----------



## Apokh (29. Oktober 2017)

Hier ist ein Guide auf Buffed.de mit allen nötigen Tips.
Destiny 2: Alle Guides, alle Tipps, alle Texte in der Ubersicht


----------



## barmitzwa (29. Oktober 2017)

mal noch ein Hinweis von mir der zwar nicht direkt was dem dem leveln zu tun hat aber indirekt schon (kürzere Verbindungszeiten, mehr Mitspieler)

Falls ihr euren NAT auf moderate habt gebt in eurer Firewall den  Port 3097 UDP frei. Bei mir ist der dadurch auf open gewechselt und die Verbindungszeiten wo man mit dem Raumschiff rumwackelt sind deutlich kürzer. Ebenso wird man mit mehr Mitspielern verbunden.


----------



## hazelol (30. Oktober 2017)

power cap erreicht für diese woche 294 höher komm ich nicht mehr.

btw der hardmode vom raid dropt keine besseren items als die normale version . es ändern sich nur die skins also rein kosmetische vorteile


----------



## iRcK91 (1. November 2017)

hazelol schrieb:


> power cap erreicht für diese woche 294 höher komm ich nicht mehr.
> 
> btw der hardmode vom raid dropt keine besseren items als die normale version . es ändern sich nur die skins also rein kosmetische vorteile



Dann ist das aber definitiv anders als bei Destiny 1. Beim Zorn der Maschine Raid hat man die Rüstung mit Licht 390 bekommen. Beim Hardmode gab es dann die leuchtende Rüstung mit Licht 400.


----------



## hazelol (2. November 2017)

ja es ist anders. prestige ist rein kosmetisch. d.h. du bekommst maximal items mit power 300 höher geht es nicht. dann kann man noch ein mod einsetzen und ist bei 305. 

werde wohl noch 1-2 wochen brauchen bis ich 305 bin. aktuell hunter 302/titan 301/warlock301 jetzt heißt es rngesus die fehlenden items zu bekommen  bevor das addon kommt. 
gefühlt ist der raid auch leichter als auf konsole.


----------

